# SOME COLOR...



## Dansalata (May 22, 2010)

THE SUN WAS IN THE RIGHT SPOT...


----------



## sandchip (May 22, 2010)

I like that.


----------



## Dansalata (May 22, 2010)

THANKS JIMBO!!!!


----------



## junkyard jack (May 25, 2010)

Very nice picture. I like the Mason Fruit Jar. Pint, is it? I think those are western jars. Not too easily found.


----------



## Dansalata (May 25, 2010)

THANKS JACK, YES PINT MASON KINDA CITRON COLOR GROUND TOP DUG ER UP HERE IN SAN JOSE  GOOD EYE!!!


----------



## glass man (May 25, 2010)

AS ONE THAT LOVES NATURAL LIGHT BEHIND COLORED BOTTLES THIS IS BEAUTIFUL!! JAMIE


----------



## Dansalata (May 25, 2010)

thank you jamie!!!!


----------



## 1977topps (May 26, 2010)

Great photo!


----------



## Penn Digger (May 28, 2010)

NICE!  Thanks for sharing.

 PD


----------



## RedGinger (May 28, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## glass man (May 28, 2010)

THAT "AMERICAN BOURBON WHISKEY" BOTTLE WITH THE FLAG ABOVE IT JUST LOOKS SO COOL!! JAMIE


----------



## Wangan (May 28, 2010)

I love morning anyway,it`s my time of the day.The Sun sure fired up the bottles,but I bet an overcast day is nice too.


----------



## Dansalata (May 28, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind comments,this forum rocks and so do all of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dansalata (May 28, 2010)

this we be


----------



## Lordbud (May 29, 2010)

I'd recognize a green Steinhauser & Eaton anywhere. One of Watsonville's most coveted bottles along with the Krough's in cobalt...[]


----------



## Dansalata (May 30, 2010)

JASON,I GOT THE GREEN ONE AT THE FLEA MARKET FOR 50 CENTS[8D] LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE WANTS TI TRADE OR WHATEV,,,


----------



## Lordbud (May 30, 2010)

Put the Steinhauser & Eaton on the 'bay; colored druggists are always in demand.


----------



## Dansalata (May 30, 2010)

cool..earlybird catches the bottle.... lol


----------



## donalddarneille (Jun 3, 2010)

Love the dramatic effect with the low rising sun! Inspires me to start cleaning some bottles to see what I can put together!


----------



## Dansalata (Jun 3, 2010)

AWESOME...


----------

